# Did your pregnancy symptoms indicate the sex?



## gk1701

Just wondering if your pregnancy symptoms or lack thereof tell you whether you were expecting a boy or a girl. Last pregnancy I had lots of morning sickness by 6 weeks. We had a little girl. This pregnancy, no symptoms at all. Does that mean a boy?

Were you able to tell the gender of your baby by the symptoms? Were your pregnancies with the same gender similar or different for different genders?


----------



## Skittleblue

I think the whole idea of trying to tell by symptoms is just wishful thinking. My sister and I are both pregnant at the same time and have identical symptoms and cravings... She's having a boy, and mine's a girl. My symptoms have been nothing like anyone else in my family who has had a girl.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I'll be able to give better feedback after I find out what I'm having this time haha.

My first and second pregnancies were severely identical. Other than a lot of hip pain starting very early (about 10 weeks I'd say?!) with my second. I was sick and feeling like garbage all the way to the end. I took diclectin which controlled the vomiting for both but I still felt pretty lousy if I recall correctly. Nausea starting at 6 weeks exactly for both. 

I have two boys! So same genders, identical pregnancies. 

This time things are different. I didn't get sick until I was 7 weeks and it was gone by 12 weeks. I am taking diclectin still as when I don't I feel sick, but not the same as with the boys. As it is right now, I feel 100% normal. Like I'm not pregnant. I am starting to waddle a bit, my belly is obviously larger. But I don't feel baby yet (anterior placenta) so sometimes I wonder lol! My face is AWFUL!!! I broke out before getting my positive test, and it won't effing go away. No matter what I do. It's like permanent acne! I'm trying so much and it's just not working. I don't remember having this issue with my past pregnancies. I crave lots of sweets, which is not unusual for me to crave chocolate because I'm a chocolate fiend.. But I'm craving skittles, and straight up candy candy which is not normal for me! 

I also had a lot of aversions to food I reallllllllly love, including peanut butter for a long time which is crazy because I love peanut butter so much haha. 


So yeah, overall the first two and this one have been different. I don't think symptoms can tell gender, but it's fun to think they can. I have my ultrasound on Wednesday but likely won't know until the following week. =)


----------



## JasperJoe

I have had 3 boys and got my little girl in October. I can say the main symptom was the morning sickness with the girl. I was so sick up until 14 weeks. I had only a little sickness whilst pregnant with the boys. 

With the 3 boys I had terrible mood swings and with the girl I felt great mood wise.

I was extremely tired with the girl pregnancy and had lots of energy with the boys pregnancies.

xx


----------



## HopefulPony

I'm having a little boy and have had severe sickness from 6 weeks to now, lots of tiredness too.


----------



## dollych

I'm pregnant with my second boy and both my pregnancies have been different, so different that I was convinced this one was a girl. 
With my 1st DS my sickness went at 11 weeks, with this pregnancy my sickness continued until 23 weeks. With my 1st DS I had a 'mood free' pregnancy, with this one I am constantly harmonal and have mood swings. I craved crisps with my 1st DS and chocolate and sweets with this one. So I don't believe that pregnancy symptoms indicate the sex!!!. x


----------



## pinkribbon

Nope, my first and second pregnancies were entirely different in nearly every aspect and I had blue bundles both times.


----------



## _jellybean_

With my daughter that I'm pregnant with now, I've had much, much worse morning sickness. I never threw up with my son (maybe once or twice), but spent SO much time throwing up with this little girl in my belly, ha ha. There is a research study that shows that morning sickness can be worse with girls (in some cases, but everyone, and every pregnancy is different hon).


----------



## Nyn

I wasn't sick with my boys and very sick with my daughter...


----------



## Beccaboop

Im having a boy and had severe sickness until 18 weeks and still have nausea everyday! 
I think every pregnancy is different! In the first tri that was the only symptom i had really! Even now i havent had many symptoms just fainting spells, pain in hips, groin,back and ribs also in 3rd tri im very tired but i wasnt in 1st tri!

My boobs havent been sore at all really and my emotions are fine!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I had the most smooth sailing non sicky pregnancy with my son. But with my twin girls, I was nauseated from day one until the very end (37+4) Some would say its because I was having twins but I am CERTAIN its because they were girls. Absolutely certain. I knew right from the start I was carrying a girl. I just didn't bank on it being two girls lol.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

So I would say yes! As I'm having a girl this time. I don't think it's a general rule at all. But I did notice difference between the two boys and this one being a girl. I was wayyyyy more sick with my boys, until the end. And only sick between 7-12 weeks with this one. =) 

Other things too. The acne and craving sweets being big ones.


----------



## confused87com

i had a hideous pregnancy with my son, constant sickness. i felt awful all the time. From early on i have felt really good, every one kept saying its a girl cause i look and feel so different. well she is a girl!


----------



## Wiggler

I felt sick a lot with my son, my OH had to eat in another room because the smell of his food made me sick and I could only eat a few things that didn't make me want to puke. 

My pregnancy with my daughter was completely different, I felt great, could eat everything and LOVED the smell of food.

This pregnancy is another sicky one, I feel sick a lot of the time, and was certain that it was a little boy, but we are having another girl x x x


----------

